
Why I moved my startup from San Francisco to San Diego - adenadel
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/29/why-i-moved-my-startup-from-san-francisco-to-san-diego/
======
akras14
I wish he would talk a bit more about why San Diego vs other places. Other
than that makes perfect sense.

